
Google Profit Advances on Overseas Sales - maurycy
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aJFqMuSwXDII&refer=news
======
maurycy
Google is nice answer why the US recession does not matter in the long run:
the best diversification is to stay global.

